# Buy Calvin's Commentaries?



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 1, 2008)

I am already blessed to own a copy of Henry's and Poole's commentaries. Would it be wise to invest in Calvin's Commentaries as well, or would it be superfluous? How will they they add to what I already have? They are currently $99 for 22 volumes at christianbook.com...

Grace and Peace!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2008)

Calvin is most certainly worth having (though he did not comment on every book of the Bible). You can of course access his commentaries online for free, but having them in hardcopy is also very profitable (and $99 is usually the best deal in town). Matthew Henry praised Matthew Poole and referred his readers to Poole's _Synopsis_ and _Annotations_ (the latter of which were based on the former). In the preface to the _Synopsis_ (which is available online at the link in my signature), Poole explains why he does not cite Calvin very often. The explanation is of interest in itself and also provides a reason to be sure to have your own access to Calvin. 



> Perhaps some will be surprised that, in the catalogue of authors, John Calvin does not appear as an interpreter, being acute, learned, and solid, even in the judgment of adversaries. There are some that will treat this as a fault in me, and they will sue me for the injury of so great a name; others will be glad, because I have passed by him, whom they have hated worse than a dog or snake. Therefore, I might desire that both should know that I did not insert any author into this work in order to gain the favor of anyone whatsoever, nor did I decline any so that I might avoid the odium of others; but I applied my judgment, such as it may be, purged (as much as I was able) of all zeal for parties. As far as it is concerned with Calvin: 1. I have touched on some things from him, where it was needed, from time to time, intent on gathering other things in like manner from him in the progress of the work, if ever other interpreters failed, or use required. 2. The commentaries of Calvin are not so much critical (upon which sort the present plan especially focuses), as they are practical; neither do they so much examine words and phrases (in which things this Synopsis is principally engaged), as they thoroughly treat theological matters and apply them to practice. 3. They, who wrote after Calvin, gathered almost everything out of Calvin; they furnish their books with his interpretations, even those who assault the author, their teacher, with insults, as it would be easy to demonstrate with specific names. Therefore, these refurbished his discoveries with some of their own additions, and, what was not difficult, they fashioned them into a better and more accurate form. Consequently, gathering many things from these, I by no means neglect Calvin, but I everywhere bring him forth, even amplified and illustrated by the additions of others. 4. Almost all have Calvin in their hands and libraries; they, who are favorable to that name, consult him, and they will join him perhaps with the critical interpreters in perusal. However, those to whom Calvin is displeasing are able freely to pass over him, if they wish. Thus, neither ought to be angry with me. For, they, who might wish him absent, will not much be weighed down with his presence; however, they, who might prefer him present, will remember that “waters are sweetest from the fount itself,”1 and that I would not wish to shake Calvin out of the hands of anyone.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2008)

I went to CBD and my set of Calvin is ordered. I told myself that that next time they were at $99 I would buy them. 

The deed is done.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 1, 2008)

I would never consider owning Calvin's Commentaries as superfluous. This set is a must for anyone of the Reformed Faith.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 1, 2008)

One of the great things about Calvin is that he was intimately familiar with the church fathers and early church. So, not only do you get Calvin's insights, you also get to stand on the shoulders of even earlier giants. This commentary set is a must...


----------



## etexas (Jan 1, 2008)

jawyman said:


> I would never consider owning Calvin's Commentaries as superfluous. This set is a must for anyone of the Reformed Faith.


Ditto, as soon as I became Presbyterian I ordered the Battles, I like it and as others have said, I enjoy having the books.


----------



## Casey (Jan 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> Ditto, as soon as I became Presbyterian I ordered the Battles, I like it and as others have said, I enjoy having the books.


Brother, I think you're referring to Calvin's _Institutes,_ not his _Commentaries_.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 2, 2008)

At $99 for the full set, I'd say skip going out to eat for a month, give up renting movies for six months, and (gasp!) stop buying coffee, or whatever ends you must go to, and go buy them, young man! For both meditative reading and a full dose of historico-theological meat every time you open them, buy, buy, buy! It will without a doubt be one of the best $100 investments you've ever (or will ever) make.


----------



## caddy (Jan 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> At $99 for the full set, I'd say skip going out to eat for a month, give up renting movies for six months, and (gasp!) stop buying coffee, or whatever ends you must go to, and go buy them, young man! For both meditative reading and a full dose of historico-theological meat every time you open them, buy, buy, buy! It will without a doubt be one of the best $100 investments you've ever (or will ever) make.


 
Agree. I got my set at this price a couple years ago. Wonderful tools they are!


----------



## etexas (Jan 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > I would never consider owning Calvin's Commentaries as superfluous. This set is a must for anyone of the Reformed Faith.
> ...


Oooops! My bad! I did in fact get both but I was tired when I posted. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2008)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I am already blessed to own a copy of Henry's and Poole's commentaries. Would it be wise to invest in Calvin's Commentaries as well, or would it be superfluous? How will they they add to what I already have? They are currently $99 for 22 volumes at christianbook.com...
> 
> Grace and Peace!



Yes, you should get Calvin as he is an excellent commentator (far better than Matthew Poole in my opinion). And at $99 that is a bargain.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Calvin constantly, as well as Henry and Poole. They are not superfluous of each other at all. $100 is a steal for such a set, although they are not bound very well (glued instead of sown)


----------

